# Best cell phone camera for the money



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I take all my pictures with a cell phone since I have it with me at all times. What is the best cell phone camera for the money? I noticed my iPhone 6 works great indoor for videos but the pictures tend to be dark and out of focus for indoors. Outdoors is great except when zooming.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

My iPhone 7 Plus is awesome. It takes pics in "portrait mode" that are magazine quality. I'm sure the iPhone 8 is just as good/better, but I wasn't going to drop the extra money for the 8. The upgrade from your current iPhone 6 to a 7 is a night and day's difference. The Iphone 7 is also quality up to 2x zoom.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I use this brand for last few phones and will continue to do so. Unlocked and rooted. iphone killer

https://oneplus.net/5t


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

hurricane matt said:


> I use this brand for last few phones and will continue to do so. Unlocked and rooted. iphone killer
> 
> http://oneplus.net/5t


If photos at your end game, a digital camera will have better quality results. Probably similar cost to one in your link provided.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

7 and 8's? I still have a 3 or 4 and won't upgrade til it croaks. My wife and niece seem to get newer ones every year.


----------

